# our first trip of the season



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

we left last fri. afternoon to set up on our new seasonal site in lupton Mi.
we could not believe how great the weather was. sunny every day. with the temps getting around 70 plus each day. our new campground is a private owned one called warblers cove.
I had to work a bit raking leaves and acorns and setting the sattelite dish up. we walked the dogs and met some of the other neighbors. we also had a couple fires and made somores.
the 2 year old grandaughter caught her first fish it was a whopping 3 inches long. she also learned to pedal her tricycle all by her self.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

That sounds like an awesome first trip!!!!

We had a beautiful Saturday, but it rained all day Sunday. It made me glad I wasn't in the woods in a tent!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad your first camping trip of the year was great weather wise.

We too had some un-seasonalbly high temps, it allowed me to get some of my summer HONEY-DO list cleared off early...

Can anyone say ONE extra camping trip this year :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats great sportsman, sounds like a great trip.

So I guess now that everything is settled in, all you have to do is pack a few things and head out there anytime. That will be nice, not having to haul back and forth every trip.

Congrats to the grandaughter on the fish, I know it was a monster to her!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds great, glad yall had good weather up there. We also had some perfect weather this weekend, was in the 80's. I did a little crappie fishing myself. Should have been camping, but was taking care of some yard stuff and working on the boat.

I dont know if they have it up there, but something they do here thats kind of neat, is a first fish award. Here is the one for TN, not sure if they do it up there or not.

Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Wonderful, good weather, camping, doesnt get any better. You sound like a pretty proud grandad, its great to see the little ones get involved with the outdoors at a young age!


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Where's the pic's Sportsman:10220:


----------

